# ED please share your trick and tips :)



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

Curious about how other ladies get around this issue with their husbands. Or guys if they don't mind talking about it. My hubby has always had problems down below because of a medical condition but he got a great experimental treatment just before we met (he was mid twenties) and its now mostly a mental problem. Unfortunately its come a bit too late to save his self confidence in the bedroom department. Teenage girls are cruel : /

I never make a big deal out of it, I usually push him down onto the bed and 69 if his timing was unfortunate. If not just kiss and touch each other, perhaps fondle the offending region and see if it springs back. Lots of coaxing and trying not to pressure him really.


----------



## Sunshine1234 (Aug 20, 2012)

For ths problem, we just started inviting others into the bedroom. My husband just looooooves to watch now and we're both happy. I can personally recommend them to you if you are interested. Their names are Mr. Hitachi M. Wand and Dr. Rabbit. Ok, the Rabbit is not a doctor but you could pretend. 

Seriously, vibrators.... woohoo!!! Now we have some colorful Doc Johnson ****rings coming in the mail this week and I can let you know if those work.


----------



## OhhShiney (Apr 8, 2011)

Good of you to avoid pressuring him. You sound as if you sincerely care. ANY hint of pressure to perform can be enough to induce ED problems.

I know that with me, I need more direct stimulation than I used to - so keeping at it even when it seems a lost cause can be very helpful. (I wish my wife would stick with things sometimes. She has a tendency to try to jump right into things quickly, before I'm ready and then roll over if I soften up even a little. I fully understand that ED can make it seem as if someone is "not interested," but that's not always the case. It can mean that your not quite ready yet.) 

The reverse can also be true -- I can lose steam if it seems my partner is not turned on. This can be a catch-22, especially as you age. It's more difficult for women to lubricate and for men to get hard, so some outward signs of excitement are lacking. Ironically, in my situation, my wife may not get wet until I'm hard, and I may have not get rock hard unless she's wet. 

All of this goes back to my first point -- patience and direct stimulation go a long way.

The best technique we've found to aid this is to try some techniques that may be considered "tantric," and to take the emphasis off of orgasms with every encounter.

We can spend a LONG time kissing, inhaling each other's breath, lightly touching each other all over, sometimes never anywhere near the usual sexual hot-spots. And, again, taking emphasis off of pressure to perform or complete an orgasm. Sharing each other's breath, matching breathing, inhaling when your partner exhales, etc. Just feeling the warmth, enjoying the aromas, and focusing on all the sensations. 

We may hold each other close for a very long time. I can tell you that this sometimes escalates to extremely exciting PIV, but may not. I am also one to give very, very long massages.


----------



## mildlyperplexed (Feb 3, 2013)

OhhShiney said:


> ANY hint of pressure to perform can be enough to induce ED problems.


Tell me about it, sometimes I feel like I'm walking on eggshells. I knew about this from day one and it does bring increased intimacy and incredible foreplay. I'm just greedy really, I want it all!

I will ask him to get me a toy for Valentines day if the right moment presents itself. I'm not generally a fan of Valentines day but its a good excuse for this. :smthumbup:


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

OhhShiney said:


> Good of you to avoid pressuring him. You sound as if you sincerely care. ANY hint of pressure to perform can be enough to induce ED problems.
> 
> I know that with me, I need more direct stimulation than I used to - so keeping at it even when it seems a lost cause can be very helpful. (I wish my wife would stick with things sometimes. She has a tendency to try to jump right into things quickly, before I'm ready and then roll over if I soften up even a little. I fully understand that ED can make it seem as if someone is "not interested," but that's not always the case. It can mean that your not quite ready yet.)
> 
> ...


:iagree:


----------

